# ملح الطعام - ملح الشامبو - سلفات مغنسيوم ، أيهم أفضل ؟



## باب البحر (9 أغسطس 2010)

في منتداكم الموقر قرأت عدة طرق لصناعة الصابون السائل .. و اختلفت طريقة تتقيل الصابون في كل مرة تقريبا

و أستخدم التايلوز للتتقيل و استخدم الملح ((جزئيا)) للمساعدة في تتقيل الصابون 

فأي أنواع الملح أفضل من حيث تأثيره على الرغوة و اليدين؟


- ملح الطعام (كلوريد صوديوم)

- ملح الشامبو (كلوريد أمونيوم)

- الملح الإنجليزي (سلفات مغنسيوم)


ملحوظة خاصة: لاحظت عند استخدام سلفات المغنسيوم أنه أقل قدرة على التتقيل و لكنه أقل الأملاح تأثيرا في درجة تغبيش الصابون
​


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الافضل ملح الطعام كلوريد الصوديوم لان ملح كلوريد الامونيوم يعطي رائحه النشادر عند التخزين حتي لفتره قريبه او زياده القلوي نرجو الدعاء


----------



## meddgt (10 نوفمبر 2014)

لا إله إلا الله


----------



## zizoamr36 (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الافضل الملح الانجليزي على قدر معلوماتي


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (14 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بذوب الكمبلاند مع محلول الامونيا حتى يسهل ذوبان الكمبلاند ولكن رائحة النشادر عاليه جدا رغم اني بضع محلول ساخن مع كلوريد الامونيا.
سؤال//هل اضافه محلول NaCl بدل Nh4cl هيقلل رائحة النشادر؟
شكراا


----------

